# Westfield Elgin Rustoration/Resurrection



## jchicago (Jan 13, 2018)

A month ago I bought this 1936(?) Westfield-built Elgin from an older gentleman with a cane. He'd had it for decades and never got around to fixing it up. Here are the before/afters of its rustoration. Everything is the same, with the exception of the drop stand, new grips and tires, and replacing the Torrington Deco Stem with another TDS since the original was broken. Thanks to Frank Boglioli for the helping hand.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks the same to me.  

Just kidding, it looks great job!  I know that the red paint would come right off and make a huge difference


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice transformation, came out really nice.


----------



## jchicago (Jan 13, 2018)

Funny! Yes, the graffiti remover worked out nicely–thanks!


----------



## jchicago (Jan 13, 2018)

I replaced the Torrington Deco stem with another Torrington Deco stem too. The original was broken when I got it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Cleaned up real nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2018)

That looks great! And that @fboggs1986 is a great guy as well!


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 14, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow, nice! Great job.
Question: what's the difference between a Schwinn hockey stick and the chain guard you have in your Elgin?


----------



## jchicago (Jan 16, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Wow, nice! Great job.
> Question: what's the difference between a Schwinn hockey stick and the chain guard you have in your Elgin?



Good question–they sure do look alike. Based on the original Elgin ads from the time period, the bike wasn't sold with a chain guard. Interestingly, here are pics of other Elgins from the time period with the same chain guard. (Link to original 2012 thread posted by @rustjunkie: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/37-elgin-oriole-parts-needed.64879/)

"The bike shown in the op is a Murray built, here's a Westfield-built 1937 that I had, it was orig:





"This picture was taken from the Nov/Dec issue of CBN 2012
Bike is said to be all original and it does have the rack in question and the one that I am seeking to buy. I guess both were available and offered through the Sears catalog during this era."


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome effort on your part in getting that bike back in order!  I’m sure the previous owner would be smiling big if he saw it now.


----------



## jchicago (Jan 16, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Wow, nice! Great job.
> Question: what's the difference between a Schwinn hockey stick and the chain guard you have in your Elgin?



I wonder if this particular chain guard is a Westfield thing. Mine is a Westfield-built Elgin, and I just noticed the same chain guard on the Westfield @Robertriley is selling. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thinning-out-the-collection.123871/

View attachment 738635


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2018)

jchicago said:


> I wonder if this particular chain guard is a Westfield thing. Mine is a Westfield-built Elgin, and I just noticed the same chain guard on the Westfield @Robertriley is selling. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thinning-out-the-collection.123871/
> 
> View attachment 738635




That's a Schwinn model C.


----------



## jchicago (Jan 16, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> That's a Schwinn model C.



Oops! My mistake. #learningcurve


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 16, 2018)

...


----------

